# IE Won't Close?



## ETP2000 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm new but i'm desperatly in need of some help.

Yesterday I began my download of Photoshop CS3, and all was going well until the set up part came. It scanned the computer quickly to see if any programs needed to be closed, and it came back as Internet Explorer needing to be closed out. It was already closed, so I disregarded it and re-downloaded the program from a better site. Now, same thing happened, it said I needed to close IE when it was not open in any form.

I guessed it could be a glitch so I restarted my computer, and when it was back on I closed all of my programs except for the PS set-up window. I was sure it would work, but, lo and behold, it came back saying I needed to close IE. At this point I was very frustrated, so I asked a friend and he recommended I check the processes in the Task Manager, I did so, and end-processed IE. But, it came back! I ended it again, but no matter how many times I do it, it comes back onto the list.

I spyware, adware, and virus scanned the computer and removed all traces of threat, restarted the computer and did it over again, and it still says I need to close IE. At this point I set FireFox to my default browser, followed steps that were supposdedly going to disable IE, but no matter what the process will NOT end, and I cannot complete my download.

Does anyone know what to do? I really need help, I've spent two days trying to fix it and it won't no matter what steps I have taken.

-Jared


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

When you say "I re-downloaded from a better site".... what site?

Is this a pirate copy, or did you actually pay for it from the Adobe website?


----------



## ETP2000 (Apr 28, 2007)

It is completely legal, the "better site" was Adobe's website. The original site was download.com (both were trial versions).


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well then the copy should be in "working order". Odd it's doing that.

The Windows operating system is integrated with IE. You can't just "end process" IE without messing up Windows.

However, I don't understand why you're even having this problem in the first place. It seems weird to me.


----------



## ETP2000 (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't understand it either...in the past, downloading from Adobe has worked perfectly fine (I've downloaded trials of Macromedia Flash, Photoshop CS2 before) but this time, for whatever reason, it insists I need to close an unopened Internet Explorer


----------



## ETP2000 (Apr 28, 2007)

See what I mean?


----------



## X_rina (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm having the SAME problem.. did u ever get ur flash to work? 
would u like to share? IT just won't go away!..


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Go to the task manager, click on processes and take a screenshot/look for iexplore.exe

Do you see anything?


----------



## X_rina (Jun 13, 2007)

that's the first thing that i tired when i notice the problem.
There's two of them that show up (and no i don't got any windows open from internet explorer)
When i try to end process it goes away for like 3secs.. and it pops right back into the list.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

X_rina said:


> that's the first thing that i tired when i notice the problem.
> There's two of them that show up (and no i don't got any windows open from internet explorer)
> When i try to end process it goes away for like 3secs.. and it pops right back into the list.


Thats a virus. Post an hjt log in the security forum.


----------

